# Hello



## Turbokittykat (Mar 22, 2005)

Another commited MAC addict signing in...

I use the same name in the mac_cosmetics LJ community.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 22, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 22, 2005)

Welcome TurboKittyKat!! I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Welcome TurboKittyKat!! I hope you enjoy it here!_

 
How could I not enjoy a MAC forum? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for the welcome, (both of you)


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 23, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## nphernetton (Mar 23, 2005)

Howdy!  Enjoy your stay, everyone here is super-friendly and helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go Spektra, yay!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice to meet ya, TKK!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

